# USB controller connection



## serjdag (May 14, 2017)

Hi,

I have a single CD audiosystem Clarion PN-2529H on my Nissan Murano S 2007.
I wan to connect USB controller like APPS2Car USB SD AUX Car Digital Music Changer to my audiosystem.
All ports are occupied on the rear side of audiosystem. 
Will it work if I connect USB controller via Y-Branch-Splitter-Radio-Cable-for-Nissan ?

Thanks!


----------

